# Swarm trap idea???



## Durstlight (Apr 25, 2013)

I plan on making some swarm traps out of thin material like luan with reinforced corners (not really interested in using hive bodies due to weight) . I plan on making them close to the size of a 10 frame deep. My question is this, instead of filling them full with 8 or 9 frames I thought I would put one frame of drawn dark comb(for the scent) and two frames of foundation. I am Simply trying to cut down on weight and frames, I know that some of you swarm heads will have a thought or two on this, and I thank you!


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I personally use foundationless frames instead of foundation. I spray my brood combs with Bt Aizawai solution to protect against wax moth damage. I purchased the Bt Aizawai from Sundance through is posts on Beesource a couple years ago. I had one dark comb and 7 foundationless in all my traps. If you go with foundationless and don't plan on checking your traps very often - take some care to level them side to side when you hang them to promote straight comb - otherwise you may get comb attached to the bottom bar of the frame next door. I've left swarms in traps for more than a month before moving them - they drew out most of the frames perfectly - this makes an easy transfer to your hive.

That being said, I plan to place more traps out this year and will probably only place 4 frames per trap and move\hive them more quickly this year.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Durstlight said:


> instead of filling them full with 8 or 9 frames I thought I would put one frame of drawn dark comb(for the scent) and two frames of foundation.


If you have the frames, I would reverse this. Put two frames of drawn, dark, brood comb against one side of the box. (note: against one side of the box.)Then place one frame of foundation. (toward the center of the box). The two brood combs will give the swarm sufficient comb to start brood rearing, and the frame of foundation will define the end of the brood nest until it is drawn out and totally covered. 

If you check your swarm boxes at least once every two weeks, the bees will rarely, rarely, go beyond the frame of foundation to drop their own comb.

When I find a swarm box occupied, I give it two or three more frames of foundation, ( or, if you have it, you can give them drawn brood comb.) wait another week or so, then move the frames from the swarm box into the permanent hive, move it, and leave the swarm box in place. Re-bait with two frames of old brood comb and one foundation and very often, smaller, after-swarms will move into this same box.

If you are wanting to be foundationless, I would still use the one frame of foundation to signal the end of the colony brood nest until a swarm moves in, then, install your foundationless frames.

Hope this helps.

cchoganjr


----------

